# Would it hurt the Bobcat?



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Would it hurt the 773 Bobcat skid loader if we were to lift the 6' snow pusher in the air all day? It's lettered up big for advertising. Would it be bad for the cylinder or seals doing this on a daily basis?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

they should have arm locks or stops to keep the arms up, but the bucket will eventually uncurl itself. what year is the machine? how many hours? the more it has the faster the hydraulics will settle


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

What alldayrj said is right imo


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

if you use the safety locks/ arm locks they will be fine, but gravity and weight alone will force the bucket to drop. it will be fine though,.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

It's a 2001 I just picked up this year. It only has 600 hundred hours on it. No leaks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The pusher will be facing the ground in an hour


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If someone breaks into your skid, and starts messing with stuff, they could release the hydro pressure and crush someone. 
Word of mouth is the best advertising anyways


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1411680 said:


> The pusher will be facing the ground in an hour





BossPlow2010;1411682 said:


> If someone breaks into your skid, and starts messing with stuff, they could release the hydro pressure and crush someone.
> Word of mouth is the best advertising anyways


Huh? 2X.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cretebaby;1411710 said:


> Huh? 2X.


Which part are you confused?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1411763 said:


> Which part are you confused?


Why the he11 would someone getting in and messing with the machine be a problem?

Presumably anyone with the booms up for long period of time would have them locked up.

Anyone familiar enough with a bobcat to unlocked the hydros is probably smart enough not to drop the boom. Or they are dumb enough to be a menace whether it is on the ground or in the air.

If the bucket rolls out in an hour then it needs some service, or a short piece of chain to prevent it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1411781 said:


> Why the he11 would someone getting in and messing with the machine be a problem?
> 
> Presumably anyone with the booms up for long period of time would have them locked up.
> 
> ...


x2 a piece of chain tied back to the cross memeber well hold that bucket in place, make sure that your safety bar is down on the boom too. Also don't leave that thing sitting up in the air in a wind, as with that much weight in the air you are quite unstable.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1411995 said:


> Also don't leave that thing sitting up in the air in a wind, as with that much weight in the air you are quite unstable.


Really?  Who runs that heavy of a pusher on a SS?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe I just am used to heavy winds around here, but it isn't just about weight, that pusher can act like a big sail that high up in the air. And skidsteers aren't the most stable things to begin with. Jmo


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1412391 said:


> Maybe I just am used to heavy winds around here, but it isn't just about weight, that pusher can act like a big sail that high up in the air. And skidsteers aren't the most stable things to begin with. Jmo


Short of a tornado or hurricane there is no way in hell that a skidloader is going to blow over with an appropriately sized pusher on it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1412243 said:


> Really?  Who runs that heavy of a pusher on a SS?





buckwheat_la;1412391 said:


> Maybe I just am used to heavy winds around here, but it isn't just about weight, that pusher can act like a big sail that high up in the air. And skidsteers aren't the most stable things to begin with. Jmo





cretebaby;1412532 said:


> Short of a tornado or hurricane there is no way in hell that a skidloader is going to blow over with an appropriately sized pusher on it.


Cretebaby I stand corrected, my brother ran the math on it (he is a math genius) and the wind would have to be in the 150-200km/hr range to knock over a skid that was holding a 600lb 8ft wide by 3ft high snow pusher, of course there is many other variables such as moisture in the wind, etc, but the point is that even though we do sometimes get winds like that here, most other places in North America are not subject to that kind of extreme winds.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW.........I'm at a loss for words. I can't imagine a skid steer flipping over in the wind, even with a MUCH bigger pusher on it. Just no way. And I'm most certainly, not a math genius. He did say a 6Ft pusher guys, not 16Ft. I think we need some snow to break the screen staring syndrome.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Think of the oppurtunity, if it blows over in the wind it will get even more attention........

Just lock the arms in with the simple mechanical locks from the outside, The boom lower override is inside the cab, and no one would be able to lower the arms with the safety lock in place anyway. If the pusher tips that fast you know you have seals to replace on one of your rams, or you have a serious leak under the cab. Better to find it now than when it blows.......


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not going to live this down anytime soon am I?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1413657 said:


> I am not going to live this down anytime soon am I?


Probably not. :waving:


----------

